

Twitter: We’re Upping Our Female Employees to 35 Percent in 2016 - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/28/twitter-were-upping-our-female-employees-to-35-percent-in-2016-along-with-other-changes/

======
ocdtrekkie
So, are they going to just be upfront on their careers page and say 'only
accepting female applicants'? How do they ensure they're getting a higher
percentage of female employees specifically if they hire people to fill jobs
that become available and are needed, assumedly with people who can do them?
And have we just thrown out the whole 'best candidate for the job' thing at
this point?

